# يوليوس قيصر وبروتس



## النهيسى (4 أغسطس 2011)

*يوليوس قيصر*



 


 يوليوس قيصر


*غيوس يوليوس قيصر* (باليونانية :Ιούλιος Καίσαρ) (باللاتينية :CAIVS•IVLIVS•CAESAR•IV) (بالانجليزية :Gaius Julius Caesar) جنرال وقائد سياسي وكاتب روماني ولد عام 100 ق.م وتوفي عام 44 ق.م وهو أول من أطلق على نفسه لقب: إمبراطور


*حياته*

 ولد يوليوس قيصر في عائلة عريقة من الأشراف الرومان، عايش في مرحلة مراهقته عهد الحرمان (الحرمان من حماية القانون) الذي فرضه ماريوس صهر أبيه. كما عايش عهد ديكتاتورية سولا وأوائل عهد بومبي (قائد روماني) Pompey. ويعتبر يوليوس قيصر من أبرز الشخصيات العسكرية الفذة في التاريخ وسبب ثورة تحويل روما من جمهورية إالى امبراطورية. كان هناك العديد من الحكام الذين تبنوا اسمه وأبرزهم أبنه (بالتبني) أغسطس قيصر وبطليموس الخامس عشر (قيصرون) ابنه من كليوبترا السابعة وصولا لقياصرة روسيا


*طفولة قيصر*

 لم يكن يوليس قيصر (جيوس يوليس قيصر) مجرد طفل عادى، بل تجلت منذ بواكير  عمره ملامح ومعالم وقدرات فذة أثارت الدهشة وأستحوذت على الاعجاب. لقد  اتصف الطفل يوليس بالذكاء والكرم والجود والعطاء والنبل والشجاعة والوضوح  والصراحة وتناول الأمور والقضايا بصور لاتخلو من الجدية اللاقتة  للأنتباه.في الوقت الذي لم يعبؤون فيه أقرانه بما يجرى من حولهم.ورغم  المحاولات المريرة لاجتذابه إلى سوقهم وحلقاتهم التي لا تغنى ولا تسمن  الجوع، إلا أنه مضى لا يبالى بهم. وفى شبابة أستمر على ذلك لاتجرفه تيارات  الهوى ولا تسحره عيون الحسنوات.وتمتع بالقدرة على نسج علاقات أجتماعية  عديدة ومتنوعة مع مختلف رجال روما مما أكسبه قدراً هائلاً من التقدير  والأحترام لدى أهالى روما الذين كانوا يشيرون ليه بوصفه رجل روما القادم،  وسيدها المنتظر، وامبرطورها المرتقب.


*تاريخ قيصر*

 كان يوليوس قيصر منذ صغره محباَ للعلم حيث درس في اليونان  العديد من العلوم، إذ كانت اليونان مركز العلوم في ذلك الحين وكان أبناء  أثرياء روما يرسلون إاليها للتعلم ثم التدرج في العمل السياسي أو ما شابه.  انضم قيصر إلى المعترك السياسي منذ بداياته حيث كانت عائلة قيصر معادية  بصورة تقليدية لحكم الأقلية المتمثل بمجموعة من الأعضاء النبلاء في مجلس  الشيوخ. وجاء قيصر ليتبع هذا التقليد. أودعه سولا بالسجن  لفترة قصيرة لكنه تمكن من المحافظة على علاقات طيبة مع النبلاء لعشر سنوات  بعد إطلاق سراحه. حتى أنه تم اختياره زميلاَ جديداَ في كلية القساوسة عام 73 ق.م.  ثم أنضم إلى صفوف الجيش الروماني كضابط ومحاسب تابع للحكومة الرومانية إلى  أن قاد جيشه الخاص المعروف كأكثر جيوش روما انضباطاً على الإطلاق. وقف  قيصر إالى جانب بومبي مؤيداَ له بصورة صريحة عام 71 ق.م. وشكل قيصر وبومبي وكراسوس أول حكومة ثلاثية.
 خلال السنوات التسع التي تلت انشغل قيصر بقيادة حملاته في بقاع مختلفة من العالم شملت توسعة نفوذ روما إلى كل من بلاد الغال (فرنسا) وسوريا ومصر وغيرها، حيث كانت معظم حملاته ناجحة إلى حد مثير حيث عين حاكما لإسبانيا البعيدة ليتم انتخابه قنصلاَ. ونصب بعد ذلك حاكماَ على بلاد الغال،  وكانت تلك مهمة شغلته لتسعة سنوات كان خلالها تاركاَ لبومبي وكراسوس أمر  حماية مصالحه في روما. إلا إنه كانت هناك خلافات كثيرة بينهم عند هذا الوقت  جعلتهم يعقدون لقاءَ فيما بينهم في لوكا عام 56 ق.م. في محاولة لحل تلك الخلافات. عين بومبي قنصلاَ وحيداَ عام 52 ق.م. بعد موت كراسوس الأمر الذي نتج عنه حرباَ أهلية وهزيمة لجيش بومبي في إسبانيا  عام 45 ق.م ثم عاد قيصر بعد ذلك إالى روما ليكون حاكمها الدكتاتوري  المطلق. حيث عآد بعد انتصار عظيم على بومباي ومجلس الشيوخ الذي كان جيشهم  اضعاف جيش قيصر ولكن حكمه قيصر وخبرته العسكريه. جعلت الامور في صالحه
 حاول تحسين ظروف حياة المواطنين الرومان وزيادة فعالية الحكومة وجعلها تتبنى مواقف تتم عن صدق وأمانة وأعلن في عام 44 ق.م. عن جعل ديكتاتوريته المطلقة حكماَ دائما على روما، غير أن أعداءه الكثر دبروا له مؤامرة كانت نتيجتها اغتياله في آذار من عام 44 ق.م.، مما ادخل روما بحرب أهلية أخرى وحزن كبير على فقدانه حيث انتقم ماركوس أنطونيوس (زميل قيصر) وأغسطس قيصر (ابن قيصر بالتبني) من مغتالي قيصر وهم بروتوس (الذي يعتقد أنه كان ابناَ لقيصر) والذي قدم له قيصر في حياته العديد من المناصب والألقاب وعينه حاكم لغاليا  ومع ذلك صوب نحوه الخنجر فقال له يوليوس قيصر (حتى أنت يا بروتوس) وأيضا  كاسيوس الذي كان يخدم في جيش قيصر أيضا مما جعل اغتيال قيصر قصة درامية  تاريخية ذكرها العديد من الكتاب وأبرزهم شكسبير  الذي وصفها بأقبح عملية اغتيال بالتاريخ.حيث تدور تفاصيل المؤامراه انه  بعد الاعلان السابق ذكره قام زملاءه بمجلس السناتو بانتظاره في القاعه وما  ان جلس معهم قاموا جميعا بطعنه بخناجرهم في بطنه وصدره وكان الاتفاق ان لكل  شخص منهم طعنه حتى يموت على ايديهم جميعا دون أن تقع التهمه على شخص واحد  وتتالت الطعنات على احشاء يوليوس قيصر حتى جاءه اخرهم بروتس السابق ذكره  وطعنه بخنجره.
*قيصر الانسان*

 كان غيوس يوليوس قيصر أحد أفراد أسرة من الأشراف الرومان برزت مؤخراَ  منذ عهد طويل اكتنفه الغموض، وكانت تتجلى فيه معالم ومواهب ومقدرات الشخصية  الأرستقراطية الرومانية، فكلمة "شرف" غالباَ ما كانت على شفتيه، والشرف  تطلب منه أن يكون مخلصاَ وفياَ إلى أبعد حدود الاخلاص والوفاء إلى أصدقائه  ومعاصريه ومؤيديه حتى إلى أولئك الأوضع مقاماَ ممن يؤدون له خدمة، كان قيصر  يقول أنه حتى لو تساعده عصابة من قطاع الطرق وسفاكي الدماء في الدفاع عن  شرفه فإنه سيكافئها بنفس الطريقة التي يكافئ فيها أناساَ آخرين. كانت لقيصر  العديد من المواهب منها الكتابة والتأليف وكانت له العديد من الكتب  المشهورة آن ذاك في روما. لم يكن قيصر وحشياَ بالفطرة إنما على العكس من  ذلك تماماَ، كانت رأفته تجاه أبناء البلاد التي كان يفتحها معروفة ذائعة  الصيت وحتى في حروبه الخارجية لم يكن قيصر وحشياَ بقصد الوحش، لكن كان عليه  أن يوفر الغنائم لقواته وكان يجب امدادها بما تحتاجه من مؤن وطعام. لذا  كان بحكم الضرورة قيامه بنهب وسلب المدن وبيع السكان.
* عائلة قيصر*


*علاقات*


علاقات متعددة مع معظم نساء أعضاء مجلس الشيوخ وأبرزهم زوجتي كاتو.
علاقة مع أم بروتوس (أحد مغتالي قيصر).
 *زوجات*


الزواج الأول من كورنليا سنيليلا.
الزواج الثاني من بومبيا سولا (ابنة بومبي).
الزواج الثالث من كالبورنيا بسونيس.
الزواج الرابع من ملكة مصر كليوبترا السابعة.
 *الأبناء*


جوليا قيصر من زواجه الأول.
بطليموس قيصر (قيصرون) من كليوبترا  الذي أصبح آخر فرعون لمصر وهناك من يظن ان ابنه قيصرون قد قتل بعد ما قتل  قيصر لكي لا يطالب بالسلطة التي كانت لابيه غيوس يولبوس قيصر
أغسطس قيصر ابنه بالتبني الذي أصبح أول إمبراطور لروما.
 *الزواج الأول من كورنليا سنيليلا*
 تزوجها في التاسعة عشر وربما الثامنة عشر. كانت جميلة وحسناء،وكان  لافتاً أن يعقب هذا الزواج أمراً امبرطورياً صدر من قصر الأمبرطور (سولا)  يدعو كل زوج أن يطلق زوجته مادام أى من الزوجين على صلة وثيقة بحزب  (ماريوس) المعارض لنظام حكمه المستبد.
 وعلى ضوء هذا القرار التعسفى والغريب راح أبنا روما ممن يرتبطون بعلاقة  مع حزب (ماريوس) من اتمام عملية الطلاق انصياعاً لرغبة الأمبرطور، وتلبية  لمطلبه خشيه اذاه والوقوع في أغلاله،[1] وقيوده، والتعذيب البدنى، أو النفى بعيداً عن روما.
 ولكن كان موقف يوليس قيصر على النقيض من ذلك، رغم مدى أتصاله العميق  بحزب (ماريوس)، حيث بادر معلناً رفضه الأنصياع والرضوخ لهذا الأمر لتعسفه  وظلمه من حهة، وللروابط العاطفية الرائعة والمتينة التي تجمعه بزوجته التي  يحمل لها حباً كبيراً لا يستطيع أن يلقى به لرغبة أو نزوة طائشة أجتاحت  أبرطو البلاد (سولا).
 ومن ثم أن علم الامبرطور تملكه الغضب وأصدر أمر بالفتك بـ(يوليوس).ولكن ترجى وجهاء روما لأجله فتركه وشأنه بالرغم من خوفه منه.
*  شيفرة قيصر*


*تاريخها واستعمالها*
 الشفرة سميت باسم يوليوس قيصر الذي -حسب سويتونيوس- استعملها بزحف ثلاثة (احرف) ليحمي الرسائل ذات الأهمية العسكرية:


إذا كان لديه اي شيء ذا اهمية يقوله كتبه مشفرا وذلك بتغير تسلسل  الأحرف بحيث لا يمكن استبيان اي كلمة منها. فإذا اراد أحد ما ان يفهم ما  كتب فيجب عليه القيام بفك الشيفرة وذلك باستبدال الحرف الرابع في الأبجدية  بالأول وهكذا بالتسلسل.[2]
 

بينما كانت شيفرة قيصر أول ما سجل من هذا القبيل عرف استعمال بدائل أخرى للتشفير قبل ذلك. فابن اخته اغسطس استعمل الشفرة أيضا لكن بزحف حرف إلى اليمين اي (بعكس الأبجدية اللاتينية z-a) ولم تكن الشيفرة تلتف إلى بداية الأبجدية.
 

كلما كتب كلاما مشفرا، كتب B بدلا عن A، و C بدلا عن B، وهكذا بقية الاحرف، باستعمال AA بدلا عن X - [3]
هناك دلائل ان يوليوس قيصر استعمل أنظمة أكثر تعقيدا أيضا، أحد الكتاب، اولوس غيليوس، يشير إلى معاهدة مشفرة (مفقودة اليوم) بقوله:
 حتى انه هناك بالاحرى معاهدة مكتوبة بابداع من قبل النحوي "بروبوس" متعلقة بالمعنى السري لإنشاء الاحرف في مراسلة قيصر [4].
*فاعليتها*
لا يعرف مدى فاعلية شيفرة قيصر آنذاك، لكن هناك احتمال كبير انها كانت  مأمونة إلى حد معقول، ويرجح هذا الاحتمال كون أغلب اعداءه آنذاك كانوا  اميين وبالتالي ما كانوا ليفكوا الشيفرات.و يفترض البعض ان أحد اعداء  القيصر امكنه قراءة الرسالة بفكه تلك الشفرة، ولكن يرجح المؤرخون عدم حدوث  ذلك فليس هناك اي سجل أو دليل تاريخي يدل على وجود اي تقنيات لحل شيفرات  البدائل البسيطة ذلك الزمن.


*(فيديو)* وثائقي عن حياة ومعارك *يوليوس قيصر* من قناة *الجزيرة الوثائقية*.
http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=6CD0EBC83643B64E





http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/يوليوس_قيصر






​


----------



## النهيسى (4 أغسطس 2011)

*بروتس*

​

 



تمثال رأس يوليوس قيصر
*بروتس* أو ماركوس جونيوس بروتس (85 ق.م - 42 ق.م) بالإنجليزية Marcus Junius Brutus ، كان من رجال السياسة في الجمهورية الرومانية وعضوا في مجلس الشيوخ الروماني وله شهرة كبيرة إشتراكه في مؤامرة إغتيال يوليوس قيصر. .[1]

* النشأة*

 كان بروتس إبن ماركوس جونيوس بروتس العظيم، وكانت أمه وكانت أمه سرڤليا أختاً غير شقيقة لكاتو، وزوجته بورشيا ابنة كاتو وأرملة ببيولس عدو قيصر؛ وقد كان والده موظفا لدى پومپي العظيم. ويقال أنه هناك إحتمالية كون يوليوس قيصر والده الحقيقي. [2] 


 


"وفاة قيصر" بريشة Vincenzo Camuccini




* مؤامرة قتل يوليوس قيصر*

* الظروف في روما*

 بعد الإنتصارات التي حققها يوليوس قيصر في خارج روما ونجاحه في إخماد الحرب الأهلية هناك وتمام سيطرته على الفتن ، قرر العودة إلى روما  ، وقد علم الأشراف بذلك فرأوا الفناء يحل بهم عند عودة قيصر ، ولذلك عقدوا  النية على قتله قبل أن يغادر البلاد. وكان قيصر قد عامل هؤلاء الأشراف  معاملة كريمة أطلقت لسان شيشرون  بالثناء عليه. وكان قد عفا عن كل من استسلم له من أعدائه ، ولم يحكم  بالإعدام إلا على عدد قليل من الضباط الذين خانوا عهده فحاربوه بعد أن  هزمهم وعفا عنهم. وكان قد أحرق كل الرسائل التي عثر عليها في خيمة بومبي و سبيو من غير أن يقرأها، وأرسل ابنة بومبي وأحفاده الأسرى إلى سكتس ابن بومبي ، وكان لا يزال في حرب معه، وأصلح تمثال بومبي وأقامه في موضعه بعد أن طرحه أتباعه على الأرض ؛ وعين *بروتس* و كاسيوس و اليين  على اثنتين من الولايات، كما عين غيرهما من الأشراف في بعض المناصب العليا  ، وصبر على كثير من الأذى والمثالب دون أن يشكو أو يتذمر ، ولم يتخذ شيئاً  من الإجراءات ضد من كان يظن أنهم يأتمرون به ليقتلوه. 
أما شيشرون الذي طالما لبس لكل حالة لبوسها ، وأدار شراعه لكل ريح ، فإن قيصر لم يكتف بالعفو عنه بل كرمه ولم يبخل عليه بشيء مما طلبه الخطيب العظيم لنفسه أو لأصدقائه البمبيين، بل نه انصاع لإلحاف شيشرون ، فعفا عن ماركس مرسلس وهو الرجل الذي خرج على قيصر ولم يندم على فعله. وقد امتدح شيشرون في خطبة له رنانة عنوانها "إلى مرسلس" " كرم قيصر الذي لا يصدقه العقل"، وقال عن بومبي إنه لو انتصر لكان أشد منه انتقاماً من أعدائه. 
ثم أضاف إلى ذلك قوله: "لقد سمعت مع الأسف الشديد عباراتك الفلسفية  المشهورة lam satis vivi لقد نلت كفايتي من طول الحياة ومن الشهرة...  ورجائي إليك أن تطرح حكمة الحكماء.. ولا تكن حكيماً إذا عرضتك الحكمة  للأخطار.. إنك لا تزال بعيداً كل البعد عن إنجاز أعمالك العظيمة، بل إنك لم  تضع بعد أسسها" ثم وعد قيصر وعداً صادقاً بإسم مجلس الشيوخ كله بأنهم سيسهرون على سلامته ويصدون بأجسامهم كل اعتداء عليه. [3] 
وأثرى شيشرون في ذلك الوقت ثراء جعله يفكر في شراء قصر آخر هذا القصر غير قصر صلا  نفسه. وكان يستمتع بالمآدب التي يدعوه إليها أنطونيوس ويلبس وغيرهما من  أعوان قيصر ، ولم تكن رسائله في أي وقت مضى أكثر بهجة مما كانت في ذلك  الوقت. غير أن قيصر لم ينخدع بهذا كله ، فقد كتب إلى ماريوس يقول: "إذا كان  في الناس من هو ظريف فذاك شيشرون  ولكنه يبغضني أشد البغض". وكان قيصر صادقاً في قوله، فلما أن عاد البمبيون  إلى مناوأة قيصر بعد أن أمنوا جانبه ارتمى هذا الأديب التلراني في أحضانهم  وكتب يثني على كاتو الأصغر ثناء ما كان أجدره بأن ينبه قيصر إلى ما يحيط  به من الأخطار. غير أن قيصر لم يفعل أكثر من أن يرد على شيشرون  بكتابة ضد كاتو Anti- Cato لا تدل على حصافة عقله. ذلك أنه بعمله هذا أمكن  خصمه من أن يختار السلاح الذي ينازله به ، وكانت نتيجة هذا أن انتصر  الخطيب عليه، وأثنى الرأي العام على أسلوب شيشرون كما أثنى على الحاكم الذي  اختار أن يكتب رسالة وهو قادر على أن يوقع أمراً بالإعدام. وبعد فإن الذين  حرموا ما كان لهم من سلطان لا يمكن أن تستل سخائمهم بالعفو عن مقاومتهم  لمن حرمهم هذا السلطان، وليس عفوك عمن عنك بأقل صعوبة عمن آذيته. 
ومصداق هذا أن الأشراف في مجلس الشيوخ الذي لم يكن يجرؤ على رفض  المقترحات التي عرضها عليه قيصر حسب الأصول الدستورية أخذوا يتبرمون  وينددون تنديد الوطنيين الصادقين بالقضاء على الحرية التي أتخمت بالمال  خزائنهم، وعز عليهم أن يقروا بأن عودة النظام تتطلب التضحية ببعض حريتهم.  وقد روعهم وجود كليوباترا وقيصريون في روما. 
نعم إن قيصر كان يعيش مع زوجته كلبيرنيا  وإنهما كانا يتبادلان المحبة في الظاهر، ولكن من ذا الذي يعرف- ومن ذا  الذي تطاوعه نفسه على ألا يذيع- ما كان يحدث في أثناء زياراته الكثيرة  للملكة العظيمة الجميلة؟ وأكدت الشائعات أنه يريد أن ينصب نفسه ملكاً، وأن  يتزوج كليوباترا ، وأن ينقل عاصمة دولتهما المتحدة إلى بلاد الشرق. ألم  يأمر بأن يقام له تمثال على الكبتول بجوار تماثيل ملوك رومه الأقدمين؟- ألم  تطبع صورته على النقود الرومانية؟ وهي وقاحة لم يسبق لها نظير. ألم يلبس  جلابيب أرجوانية من اللون الذي كان يحتفظ به عادة للملوك؟ لقد حاءه القنصل  أنطونيوس يوم عيد لبركاليا في الخامس عشر من فبراير عام 44 عاري الجسد إلا  من جلود الماعز التي كان يلبسها الكهنة في ذلك العيد ثملاً من كثرة ما  احتسى من الخمر ، وحاول ثلاث مرات أن يضع التاج الملكي على رأس قيصر؛ ورفضه  قيصر في المرات الثلاث.  
ولكن ألم يكن سبب هذا الرفض أن الجماهير قد أبدت غضبها من هذا العمل  وإن أبدته همساً؟ ألم يقص التربيونين عن منصبيها لأنهما رفعا عن تمثاله  الإكليل الملكي الذي وضعه عليه أصدقاؤه ولما أقبل عليه الشيوخ وهو جالس في  هيكل فينوس لم يقم واقفاً لاستقبالهم. وقال بعضهم إنه قد أقعدته وقتئذ نوبة  صرع، وقال غيرهم إنه كان يشكو إسهالاً شديداً، وإنه ظل جالساً حتى لا  تتحرك أمعاؤه في هذه اللحظة غير المواتية ، ولكن كثيرين من الأشراف كانوا  يخشون أن ينادي به ملكاً في أي يوم. 
* تدبير الخطة*

 أقبل كيوس كاسيوس ، وهو رجل مريض الجسم- "أصفر نحيل" كما يصفه أفلوطرخس ، على ماركس بروتس  واقترح عليه اغتيال قيصر. وكان قبل ذلك قد عرض خطته على جماعة من الشيوخ  وعلى بعض الممولين الذين قل ما ينهبونه من الولايات مذ وضع قيصر القيود  الشديدة على الملتزمين ، بل عرضها أيضاً على بعض القواد في جيش قيصر الذين  أحسوا بأم ما حباهم به من المناصب والغنائم كان أقل مما يستحقون، وكان  هؤلاء كلهم قد وافقوا عليها. 
وكان المتآمرين في حاجة إلى *بروتس*  ليكون هو رافع لواء المؤامرة، لأنه اشتهر بين الناس كافة بأنه أعظم الناس  استمساكاً بالفضيلة ، وكان الناس يقولون إنه من سلالة بروتس الذي طرد  الملوك قبل ذلك الوقت بأربعمائة وستة وأربعين عاماً. وكانت أمه سرفليا  أختاً غير شقيقة لكاتو ، وزوجته بورشيا ابنة كاتو وأرملة ببيولس  عدو قيصر ؛ ويقول أبيان "إن الناس كانوا يظنون أن بروتس نفسه ابن قيصر لأن  قيصر كان عشيق سرفليا في الوقت الذي ولد فيه بروتس". ويضيف أفلوطرخس إلى ذلك أن قيصر كان يعتقد أن بروتس ولده. 
ولا يبعد أن يكون بروتس نفسه ممن يعتقدون هذا الاعتقاد، وأنه كان يحقد على قيصر لأنه أفسد أخلاق أمه وجعله مضغة في أفواه الرومان  ، يقولون عنه إنه ابن زانية بدل أن يكون من نسل آل بروتس. وكان هو على  الدوام مكتئباً يميل إلى الصمت كأن ظلماً حل به يجثم على صدره ويشغل باله ،  وذلك في الوقت الذي كان فيه فخوراً معجباً بنفسه ، لأنه أياً كان مولده  يجري في عروقه دم الأشراف. وكان يجيد اللغة اليونانية ويجب الفلسفة ، وكان في علم ما وراء الطبيعة من القائلين برأي أفلاطون ، وفي الأخلاق من أتباع زينون.  وكان مما انطبع في ذهنه أن الرواقية تتفق مع المبادئ اليونانية والرومانية  في الحث على قتل الطغاة الظالمين. وقد كتب في هذا إلى صديق له يقول: "إن  آباءنا كانوا يعتقدون أنه لا ينبغي لنا أن نخضع للمستبد ولو كان هذا  المستبد أبانا نفسه". وقد ألف رسالة في الفضيلة وخلط الناس في المستقبل  بينه وبين هذا الوصف ، وإن كان بعيداً عنه. فقد أقرض أهل سلاميس Salamis في  قبرص عن طريق بعض الوسطاء أموالاً بسعر ثمانية وأربعين في المائة، ولما  تذمروا من أداء ما تراكم عليهم من الفوائد ألح على شيشرون، وكان وقتئذ  قنصلاً في قليقية، أن يستعين بالجيوش الرومانية على جمع المال. وقد حكم  غالة الجنوبية حكماً صالحاً يمتاز بحسن الإدارة والكفاية، ولما عاد إلى  رومه عينه قيصر بريتوراً Praetor على الحواضر. وقد ثار كل عنصر طيب فيه على  مقترحات قيصر، وأخذ كاسيوس يذكره بآبائه على الظلم، ولعل بروتس قد شعر  بأنه يتحداه بأن يثبت أنه من نسلهم وبأن يحذو حذوهم. وكان هذا الشاب  الحسّاس يحمرّ وجهه خجلاً حين يرى تمثال بروتس الأكبر أمثال هذه العبارة:  
*أي بروتس! هل مت؟ وإلا فإن آباءك براء منك* 
وقد أهدى إليه شيشرون  عدة من رسائله كتبها في تلك السنين، وسرت في ذلك الوقت بين الأشراف شائعة  فحواها أن لوسيوس كتا Lucius Cotta سيعرض على مجلس الشيوخ في اجتماعه  المقبل الذي سيكون في الخامس من شهر مارس اقتراحاً بتنصيب قيصر ملكاً، لأن  عرّافة سيبيل قالت إن البارثيين لن يهزموا إلا على يد مل. وقال كاسيوس إن  المجلس ، وقد أصبح نصف أعضائه ممن عينهم قيصر، سوف يوافق على هذا الاقتراح،  وإنه لن يبقى بعد ذلك أمل في عودة الحكم الجمهوري. وتأثر بروتس بهذا كله،  واستسلم، واخذ المتآمرون بعد ذلك يحكمون أمرهم ويضعون خططهم. واستخلصت  بورشيا السر من زوجها، بأن طعنت نفسها بخنجر في فخذها لتبرهن بذلك على أنه  ما من أذى يصيبها في جسمها يحملها على أن تنطق بشيء رغم إرادتها.وأصر بروتس  في لحظة غير مواتية له على ألا يمس أنطونيوس بأذى. 
* قتل يوليوس قيصر*

 وحدث في مساء اليوم الرابع عشر من شهر مارس أن عرض قيصر  على من كانوا مجتمعين في منزله أن يكون موضوع حديثهم "ما هي خير طريقة  للموت؟" وأجاب هو عن ذلك السؤال بقوله: "إنها الميتة المفاجئة". وتوسلت  إليه زوجه في صباح اليوم الثاني ألا يذهب إلى مجلس الشيوخ ، وقالت إنها  رأته في نومها ملطخاً بالدماء ؛ وحاول خادم آخر، كان يرى مثل رأيها، أن  يفتعل نذيراً بمنع قيصر من الذهاب ، فتسبب في سقوط صورة لأحد أسلافه معلقة  على جدار ، ولكن دسمس بروتس  Decimus Brutus، وهو صديق حميم لقيصر وأحد المتآمرين ، ألح عليه أن يحضر  الاجتماع وإن لم يفعل فيه أكثر من أن يطلب بنفسه في رقة ومجاملة تأجيل  الجلسة إلى وقت آخر. 
وأقبل صديق لقيصر عرف نبأ المؤامرة ليحذره فوجده قد غادر داره في  طريقه إلى المجلس. وقابل في طريقه عرافاً كان قد أسر إليه من قبل أن "يحذر  اليوم الخامس عشر من شهر مارس" وقال له قيصر وهو يبتسم، إن الخامس عشر من مارس  قد جاء ولم يصب فيه بسوء، فأجابه اسبورنا Sburinna "نعم ولكنه لم يمض  بعد". وبينا كان قيصر يقرب القربان الذي كان من المألوف تقريبه قبل الجلسة  أمام ملهى بومبي  حيث يعقد المجلس اجتماعه إذ وضع أحدهم في يده لوحة صغيرة يحذره فيها من  لمؤامرة ولكنه لم يعبأ بها. وتقول الرواية المأثورة إن هذه اللوحة وجدت في  يده بعد مقتله .  
وشغل تربونيوس Trebonius- وهو أحذ المتآمرين ، وكان من قبل أحد قواد  قيصر المقربين- أنطونيوس بالحديث فعطله عن حضور الاجتماع. ولما دخل قيصر  الملهى واتخذ فيه مجلسه هجم "دعاة الحرية" من فورهم عليه. ويقول سيوتونيوس:  "لقد كتب بعضهم يقولون إنه حين هجم عليه ماركس بروتس قال باللغة اليونانية  Kai su teknon- "وأنت أيضاً يا ولدي". ويقول أبيان إن قيصر حين طعنه بروتس  امتنع عن كل مقاومة، وغطى وجهه ورأسه بثوبه، واستسلم للضربات، وسقط عند  قدمي تمثال بومبي . وهكذا تحققت رغبة واحدة من رغبات أكمل إنسان أنجبته  الأيام الخالية. 



http://www.marefa.org/index.php/بروتس

​


----------

